# Humping has started.



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

*humping. Not jumping. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## not-so-prince-harry (Jun 2, 2013)

Harry has been humping since the day we brought him home at 8 weeks ? in all honesty I find it a bit funny but I also try to redirect his attention! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

from what i've observed, it is a natural part of doggie play. but it can evolve into unwelcome habits, too. some people don't believe in dominance theory. or in alpha dogs. i watched a group of large dogs at play at a doggie day care and when the dogs got too rambunctious, there was a female that would go over and mount one of them, male or female, and the rowdiness would calm down. i don't think she was on the payroll, so i would call her an alpha dog.

on the other hand, my totally non-dominant dog, who would mount in play with another dog but never humped any human, one day decided to hump my cousin's leg. only that cousin, mind you, and there was a crowd of us sitting around the living room. we could never figure out why. but basically dogs humping humans is considered rude (by humans). it can also be dangerous for a smaller dog to try this approach to an unknown dog who may bite, and you are wise to discourage it. i also did not allow my dog to roll puppies at the park, but that's just me.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Mack humps, and humps whenever there's some other dog who lets him do so.

Some other dogs will be unwelcome to his humping and will tell him so.

Yesterday at the dog park he was humping and i carried him away, he was still humping in midair until his knot came out...ugh.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Both my spoos never hump. Both are 15 months old. Male is neutered female is not.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo was a prolific humper from day one....neutering cured him...so far at least.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Billy the spoo was a bit humpy when we got him at 8 months old,he had lived with 12 other standards and several of them were close together in age so I think they did it all the time when playing! He got a bit fruity as I call it when women used to visit me and was very fruity with my friends Cocker spaniel! We had him done at 11 months and he has stopped doing it thank goodness! Tia,my mini poo used to do it on my arm when I was doing yoga in the morning when she was very tiny! She doesn't do it now! Don't know why some dogs are more fruity than others!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I don't see humping as any real form of dominance... altho there's maybe some small part of it involved. It's one of those 'natural dog actions' that may be just an extension of 'play'. And often seen when a dog gets over-excited. 

5 Reasons Your Dog Loves to Hump Other Dogs | Dogster


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

This article has been shared on the forum before. It think it provides a good overview of the triggers of the behavior and when to intervene. 
The Down & Dirty on Humping: Sex, Status, and Beyond | Dog Star Daily
Humping As A Hard-Wired Behavior Pattern
Humping is one of several pre-programmed behaviour scripts that most dogs are born with called fixed action patterns (FAPs). What makes FAPs unique is that they are triggered by the dog’s environment without requiring any prior learning. No wonder some 3-month-old prepubescent tykes hump a littermate or a pillow for the very first time like an old pro! These FAPs come pre-installed for good reason – they all relate to essential survival skills: fighting, escaping danger, reproducing, and eating. Necessary stuff indeed, however, today’s domesticated dogs rely much less on these survival skills than their wild counterparts. This, combined with strong selection for certain behaviors in certain breeds, is the reason why there is so much variation in the number and strength of these behaviour patterns. This explains why not ALL domestic dogs are humpamaniacs, car stalkers, or Frisbee fanatics.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My two adult dogs, male and female both do this to each other, not so much to objects and not to people. It's usually during play and/or just because....it's a sexual release and also seems to be part of play. I never saw it as dominance because neither of my two dogs are always the boss about everything. Domestic dogs aren't real concerned about hierarchy as far as more recent science indicates. 

That's a good article Chagall...thanks for posting.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My intact toy occasionally humps his bed, never anything or anyone else. He will stop when asked. He is two.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Jippy has a humping buddy ... His monkey..









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Charlie only starts to hump (in front of me anyway) when I brought Edison home. They hump each other, not always but occasionally.

My sister-in-law yorkie humps her stuffed toy, Shrek, and we encourage her to do it. We say "Go Lucy!" Lol.

My mother-in-law Chihuahua, Chucky Lucky, love to hump my heel whenever I'm around.

Except Edison, all dogs mentioned-above is neutered/spayed.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

tricky has started trying to hump her blankets. she's only been doing it the last couple of weeks since my friend's dog benji came to live with us permantly. i'm hoping it's just a short term thing.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I honestly think that watching Charlie humping Edison is gross but the other way around is actually entertaining. Edison is 4.5 lbs and boy he can move his little booty. I should put it on video next time.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Section 3 of that article has been going on around my house like crazy the last few days. The bromance :boy::love2: includes all kinds of mouthing on each other, chittering noises (especially after sniffing each other), stalking and mounting. I draw the line at humping each other, but they are still so excited by their mutual admiration :handshake: that they try at least 2 or 3 times a play session.


----------

